# MES Fatty's



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 28, 2015)

Got 2 of em going today. Requested by my wife. Best git em done before it rains.













2fat.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 28, 2015


















2fat1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 28, 2015


















2fat2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 28, 2015


















2fat3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 28, 2015


















2015-02-28 12.44.36.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 28, 2015


















2fat5.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 28, 2015


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 28, 2015)

Interesting technique to tie them
In the q-matz.  Does that help keep them together?


----------



## tropics (Feb 28, 2015)

I seen another post were someone did that nice job Nepas


----------



## b-one (Feb 28, 2015)

What's hiding on the inside? Guess we have to wait for the sliced pics.:police2:


----------



## gary s (Feb 28, 2015)

Be watching  I want to see the finish

Gary


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 28, 2015)

Yeah frog mats hold em together.

Fattys are just plain, nothing inside, Im lazy these days.

Thanks y'all


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 28, 2015)

Turned out good.













2fat6.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 28, 2015






Happy with the small amount of cure i added. Next time i use some of my own bacon.













2fat7.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 28, 2015


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 28, 2015)

Looks great!!


----------



## gary s (Feb 28, 2015)

Turned out nice, O like the looks of them being wrapped       
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## b-one (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks like they turned out tasty!


----------



## gary s (Mar 1, 2015)

Wish I had one bout now for breakfast !!!

Gary


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks Y'all

Got a txt asking why its still pink? I did use a small amount of cure 1


----------



## soflogator (Apr 2, 2015)

Nepas...newbie question...why did you add a little bit of cure? For taste? What is a little bit? Finally...what are frog mats?
They look great!
Thank you.
So


----------



## timberjet (Apr 2, 2015)

SoFloGator said:


> Nepas...newbie question...why did you add a little bit of cure? For taste? What is a little bit? Finally...what are frog mats?
> They look great!
> Thank you.
> So


Cure 1 adds a little color and a little ham like flavor. It's good. Frog mats are high temp. cooking mats for the grill or oven. Fine mesh and flexible.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 2, 2015)

Todd at Amazen products sells his version and from what I hear they are pretty neat.


----------



## soflogator (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks Timberjet.


----------

